# Theatre show recommendation



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I went to the theatre last night. It was soooo good. We have a local breast cancer charity called Crazy Hats. The woman who started it has done so well and its now a huge pink, fluffly, silly hat charity amongst the women of Northants. It was the opening night of this http://www.theatre-productions.com/Shows/naked_truth/cast.htm.

The case agreed to do the opening night in out small theatre for the charity and gave their nightly fee. It was brilliant - very very funny and such an amazing atmosphere. At the end the girls all came back out to the front of the stage and said they just couldn't believe what a fantastic night they'd had and they couldn't have hoped for a better opening night. They got the charity woman onto the stage and it was very emotional really. The organiser took a picture of me, bump, and my pink feather boa. I'll see if it turns up anywhere.

You should all go and see if it if you can - with some girlfriends. Its touring nationally.

LL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds good and its got a great cast - I hope you find the picture of you to pst!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't get the link to work


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - I think the other link must have not paid their bill    

Here's another one

http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/live-reviews/Video-The-Naked-Truth-Key.2060876.jp

I was giggling again yesterday thinking of some bits. I might go and see it again


----------

